# Where to purchase frames?



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to buy an Orbea frame that I can build up for my wife.

Does anyone have any recommendations for websites/shops that might have some good deals or closeouts?

Thanks!


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

Find your local Orbea dealer. The shop I work at orders Orbea frames for people who want to do custom builds and Orbea has a lot of scratch and dent sales where you can save a lot of money. Either that or ebay.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion!

I've tried Ebay, but just not seeing much. I'm going to try the dealer route--unfortunately I live in Singapoe so I think there is only one. :idea:


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I've noticed it is difficult to find the women's specific frames. You rarely ever see them on Ebay or otherwise. A thought would be, try out the men's frame, they make 48cms and 51cms, which may still fit her. Those frames will be much easier to find than a Dama or Diva.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Boon Bike Supply is the Orbea distributor in Singapore. Their prices are relatively good value if you compare with overseas prices.

Call them up and ask to speak with William. They can even help your wife with a bike fit at no extra charge.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

*Look at headtube sizes*

Female rider that purchased a men's 48 Orca. My reach is good with an 80mm stem but I have to run the max spacers due to a 102 headtube. The women's 53 would have close to the same reach but a headtube of 140. I would also have less seatpost showing with the women's.


----------



## oeleltd (Jun 26, 2007)

What year are you looking for I have a 2006 blue Dama Race 53 frame with FMC full carbon fork and zeus carbon seat post for sale in excellent condition this bike weighs in @ just over 16 lbs built up with full Dura Ace 
I have personally tried a mens 51 but they really do not fit most women at least not me


----------

